# Curved wall and Suspended Ceiling?



## mfleming (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello. 

I'm thinking of building a curved wall in my basement for my office. I want to have a suspended acoustical ceiling installed but I'm not sure if you can do round corners with that? The radius is about 11' and and end to end length of wall of about 13'.

Matt


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

There are wall angles made for lay in ceilings that are flexible for curved wall applications. Try Armstrong, USG, or Bailey.


----------



## mfleming (Apr 24, 2008)

I checked their site and I cant seem to find anything. I have heard of people using the t/o drywall for bearing of the ceiling tiles but that could be really finiky.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I put a call in to the local Armstrong rep asking him for a part number and a spec sheet. I'll post what I learn.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I've learned that Armstrong does not manufacture a flexible wall angle, but a company called trim-tex makes one that he'd recommend. The rep passed this info along:

Trim-Tex 9/16" part # 8159, 15/16" part#8158
www.trim-tex.com


----------



## dauber185 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Trim-tex flex grid angle*

I called all of the manufacturers I could find for ceiling grids and they all said that they did not have this solution and referred me to Trim-Tex. Trim-tex only sells to suppliers and most supliers will only sell by the 63 item case to contractors. However, they have excellent customer service and they sent me a few 4' sample peices for my project. I would recommend finding your local supplier on their website to see if they stock the needed item or call Trim-Tex and see what they recommend. They are very helpful.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Why can't you make your own using a piece of wood trim or rip a 1" X 1" from pine and use it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You can also cut curfs in the back of the metal wall strip almost to the front edge and it will curve around by letting the back of the metal strip overlap the cuts. Just a thought.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> You can also cut curfs in the back of the metal wall strip almost to the front edge and it will curve around by letting the back of the metal strip overlap the cuts. Just a thought.


Been there done that - that's ugly.:yes:


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Do the ceiling first and then build the wall under


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 7, 2011)

i am in commercial construction where eveything is metal, we use flex track for top and bottom of the walls. you can also notch the bottom track but it more time consuming. you cannot buy this stuff at the Depot but havde to go to a supplier that carries metal framing material. for the wall mold, you need to get flexible molding with the same profile as the acoustical framing you plan to use. in ATL it can be purchased at Capital material.


----------



## annie wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Suspended ceilings are like a second ceiling and the idea of a suspended ceiling is to make your premises appear more professional and well suited to a working environment.


----------

